# Kobe 8 Translucent Outsole?



## ClevelandBaller (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm IDing a pair of Kobe 8s, and I'm wondering how the translucent outsoles perform compared to the solid outsoles. I like the look of the translucent, but if it doesn't stick as well or wears down faster, I'd get the solid. Does anyone know?


----------

